# Can't Download Anything from the Market



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

When trying to download from the market I get "Error processing your purchase. [DF-BPA-09]"

I have deleted app data, flashed another gapps version, flashed b38 and reintalled gapps..no luck.

*sorry...fixed by doing the following:

http://www.technipages.com/google-play-error-processing-purchase.html


----------

